# generierte Zufallszahlen abspeichern



## Timo90 (28. Nov 2009)

Hallo,

ich habe möchte ein Programm schreiben, welches Zufallszahlen in einem Array speichert. Wie führt man diese Speicherung durch um im Anschluss mit den ganzen Zahlen weiterarbeiten zu können?
Danke


----------



## javimka (28. Nov 2009)

Das könnte so aussehen:

```
int n = 25; // 25 Zahlen
int[] array = new Array[n];
Random rand = new Random();
for (int i=0;i<n;i++) {
   array[i] = rand.nextInt(1000); // Zufallszahlen zwischen 0 und 999
}
... // weiterer Code
```


----------



## Timo90 (28. Nov 2009)

javimka hat gesagt.:


> Das könnte so aussehen:
> 
> ```
> ...
> ...



Bei Array sagt er "cannot find symbol"...


----------



## javimka (28. Nov 2009)

sorry, ist natürlich Blödsinn:
[c]int[] array = new int[n];[/c]

So muss es sein.


----------



## Timo90 (28. Nov 2009)

Hey danke!!

Kann man eigentlich sagen, die Zahlen 1-100 sollen maximal 3mal vorkommen und die Zahlen 101-999 22mal?


----------



## javimka (28. Nov 2009)

Auf einfach Art und Weise fällt mir da nichts dazu ein. Du müsstest fast ein weiteres Array nebenher haben und dort festhalten, welche Zahl wie oft vorgekommen ist und falls das Maximum erreicht wurde eine andere Zahl wählen.


----------



## partsch (28. Nov 2009)

Du könntest zuerst den gesamten Array mit Zufallszahlen von 101 bis 999 befüllen und dann
2 Zufallszahlen von 1 bis 100.
Dan bräuchtest du nur noch zwei zufällige Index-Werte im Array und dort fügst du sie dann ein.
natürlich dürfen die beiden Index-werte nicht gleich sein!


```
public static void main(String[] args) {
		int[] array = new int[25];
		Random rnd = new Random();

		for (int i = 0; i < array.length; i++) {
			array[i] = rnd.nextInt(999) + 1 + 100;
		}
		int num = rnd.nextInt(array.length);
		array[num] = rnd.nextInt(100) + 1;
		int num1;
		do {
			num1 = rnd.nextInt(array.length);
		} while (num1 == num);
		array[num1] = rnd.nextInt(100) + 1;

		for (int i = 0; i < array.length; i++) {
			System.out.println(array[i]);
		}
	}
```


----------



## Timo90 (29. Nov 2009)

Ok danke, mir ist leider auch keine andere Variante eingefallen, wie man das umsetzen kann


----------

